# True Blue racks



## redline (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi All,


i have been looking around for some racks for over 2 weeks now. I have found true blue racks are good in price. I will be keeping adult spotted in them. Has anyone got the same racks? i would like to see some pics and what people think of them


thanks


----------



## kupper (Jun 3, 2011)

absolutely love them mate , bang for buck all the way


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 3, 2011)

^^ Just a few


----------



## kupper (Jun 3, 2011)

reptile room now has 5 of these in it , and I am looking to double that in the next 12 months ....... but I have been lucky enough to trial all of them at one point or another 

great product and even better back up service


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey kupper, how tall are those racks & whats the wattage of the heat cord in each ?

Those racks you have don't appear to be on their website..


----------



## hansel1313 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice setup Kupper, Point me in the right direction!! I am hoping to get a rack of 20 for hatchies


----------



## kupper (Jun 3, 2011)

1600 odd high mate , with 200 watt heat cord , 
they make a few different tub sizes , this one pictured above was something I bugged him for and seems to be one of the most popular ones now , not sure if there on the website just yet though 

hansel aussieracks.com.au


----------



## redline (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks kupper thats the ones i am going for. I hope they are good


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 4, 2011)

I have 2 of these and they are great , easy to put together , great price and they look/work great .
I will be buying more in the future for sure.

Mine are the same as Kuppers , they are 20L tubs ( same size roughly as the V35 tubs ). 

Dicky


----------



## NicG (Jun 4, 2011)

I've had one since February and couldn't be happier with it.

Mine is a custom size - which they're happy to do ... imagine the 'half and half rack' (from the website) cut vertically down the middle and then add another row of hatchie tubs on the top. This gives me a total of 16 hatchie tubs and 6 small snake tubs.

[Sorry no photo available at the moment]


----------



## liney (Jun 4, 2011)

Can someone please post a pic of the rear of the units to see how the heat cord fits in it as that wattage sounds hot enough to melt or is it for the voltage drop over the length?
cheers all


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 4, 2011)

i use them and they are great! 
the heatchord can be pushed into 2 lines of grooves on the base of the shelves.
I got the thermostat with my rack and it works brilliant. Not hot enough to melt anything and is run on a pulse thermo


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 4, 2011)

The routing is nice and tight , so no need for tapes ... I used a fly screen roller to gently push the cord in . I had these racks up and running in less than 30 mins .


----------



## liney (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pics people. Very impressed. How much are we talking for the ones shown at the beginning?


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 4, 2011)

liney said:


> Thanks for the pics people. Very impressed. How much are we talking for the ones shown at the beginning?


 
$910.00 for 20 tub rack , plus freight is what I paid.


----------



## eipper (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a half half as well as the lizard rack much better than other racks system in Australia especially when you look of the cost 

Cheers
Scott


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 5, 2011)

I also have these racks and could not be happier! Bargain price compared to most competition out there.


----------



## redline (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow guys very nice. I have placed my order now the waiting game starts.. Cant wait


----------



## KWKW (Jun 5, 2011)

Does anyone use these racks for adult gtp is so what size containers are best also how do they go with humidity? Pics would be good


----------



## SamNabz (Jun 5, 2011)

KWKW said:


> Does anyone use these racks for adult gtp is so what size containers are best also how do they go with humidity? Pics would be good


 
^^ lol, Michael's not going to like that question... I don't know of any one that keeps adult gtp's in tubs.


----------



## KWKW (Jun 6, 2011)

Well surely everyone can see a tub is just a enclosure! A tub can be made to be just as homely as a enclosure with nutural looks if size is adequate and I cannot see a negative


----------



## Smithers (Jun 7, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> The routing is nice and tight , so no need for tapes ... I used a fly screen roller to gently push the cord in . I had these racks up and running in less than 30 mins .



Hey Brett,....Just read this by Bluetongue1 in another thread,

*"heat cord should never be crossed over itself. Nor should the loops be placed very close together. They are designed to resist the heat one strand produced with a safety marginal. When you start putting two or more strands together, the total heat produced can exceed that safety margin.* 

After reading it thought of this pic straight away,....Im not trying to cause an arguement here just thought it may be wise to acknowledge a possible fire hazard from the wires very close if not touching. I don't have heat cords so I'm not sure if the info is correct or not just trying to stop a fire really.


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 7, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Hey Brett,....Just read this by Bluetongue1 in another thread,
> 
> *"heat cord should never be crossed over itself. Nor should the loops be placed very close together. They are designed to resist the heat one strand produced with a safety marginal. When you start putting two or more strands together, the total heat produced can exceed that safety margin.*
> 
> After reading it thought of this pic straight away,....Im not trying to cause an arguement here just thought it may be wise to acknowledge a possible fire hazard from the wires very close if not touching. I don't have heat cords so I'm not sure if the info is correct or not just trying to stop a fire really.


 
Thanks for your concern , but I cant see it being a problem , have done it for years with no issues ... I have never heard of any issues either.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jun 10, 2011)

i think i might get some of these racks myself they look great good price to. kupper your set up looks great and user friendly


----------



## Smithers (Jul 7, 2011)

Ordering one now  anyone know the wait roughly cheers


----------



## kupper (Jul 7, 2011)

when ordering adam will inform you of the wait seeing as he is the only one who knows his workload 

but general rule is 2 weeks


----------



## Smithers (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 7, 2011)

You won't be disappointed smithers!


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 8, 2011)

I got both of my shipments with in a week.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks fella's looking forward to being able to grow out a few Hypo Thickies this yr as well as Levis and Wheels, Strophs next yr.


----------



## killimike (Jul 8, 2011)

What size rack did you get Smithers?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 15, 2011)

killimike said:


> What size rack did you get Smithers?



Hi Mike, Sorry I missed your post till now, Well I have not got the item as yet, It's the medium 20 hatchie rack the same as ones posted by Kupper. 

There's a hickup as his freighters closest drop is Gouburn 1.5 hours drive from me so I may have to pick it up. I have asked Adam about the size of packed item as I have a small car. Friggin Canberra tucked away from the world it seems at times. Hopefully I'll get an answer soon. I know Adams busy and the freight things was not something expected. It'll happen. Will re post when It's here


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 15, 2011)

This rack for your geckos, Brett?

If not, what is going in there?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 15, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> This rack for your geckos, Brett?
> 
> If not, what is going in there?


 Yes it is Sam, im itching to get it  Is this the same size you have Sam?


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 15, 2011)

I haven't got one of these, but they are fast becoming popular among us gecko-geeks, aren't they


----------



## Smithers (Jul 15, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> I haven't got one of these, but they are fast becoming popular among us gecko-geeks, aren't they



I guess the value for $$$'s has made it a must have Sam.


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 15, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> I haven't got one of these, but they are fast becoming popular among us gecko-geeks, aren't they



Grab a couple Sam , best value for money racks I've seen , I don't even bother making my own at the price Adam charges ...


----------



## kupper (Jul 15, 2011)

And I would like to say I was the first to own said rack :lol: Speaking of which I need to order a other one whoops !


----------



## Smithers (Jul 15, 2011)

kupper said:


> And I would like to say I was the first to own said rack :lol: Speaking of which I need to order a other one whoops !



Well don't bombard him till he's sorted organising mine with freight etc,...Waiting Waiting....


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 15, 2011)

kupper said:


> And I would like to say I was the first to own said rack :lol: Speaking of which I need to order a other one whoops !



Looking like I will be ordering another one too ...


----------



## killimike (Jul 15, 2011)

All good Smithers... They do look like great racks! I may have to jump on the bandwagon once the dust clears from you lot 

Since I'm sure Adam will be very busy, maybe someone in Sydney can PM me if they know how much shipping is on these?


----------



## ramzee86 (Jul 15, 2011)

I tried the website it issnt working? is it just me...


----------



## benninsw (Jul 15, 2011)

no mate its not just you!


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 15, 2011)

Saw Adam today, poor thing is pretty busy with a new baby lol.

I am keeping my geckos adders and antaresia in the 20 tub rack. It's perfect!


----------



## Smithers (Jul 15, 2011)

Good idea Mike lol. Cheers Jay for the extra info,..I had a missed call from Adam a little while ago and I have returned serve n left a message. We'll get there. Thanks Dicky for your help today.


----------



## dottyback (Jul 16, 2011)

I am really happy with mine!


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 16, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Grab a couple Sam , best value for money racks I've seen , I don't even bother making my own at the price Adam charges ...



Hmm, guess I'll look into them then...

The website isn't working for me either..?


----------



## nurse_boy (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi guys, just a quick question about the racks. I'm thinking about getting one, but primarily I keep thickies and levis. Now seeing as they are both from different areas, and need different temps, would it be difficult to keep them in the same rack? i.e keeping the thickies in the bottom of the rack and the levis towards the top? I'm thinking that the ambient temp would rise the more tubs you have and the more heat cord you have, the higher you go. Do you guys think this would work? or do you think it would be better having two racks, one for thickies and one for levis? I dont mind option two cause that means I would 'have to' get more of each species to 'fill up' the rack and make use of it. lol


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 16, 2011)

nurse_boy said:


> Hi guys, just a quick question about the racks. I'm thinking about getting one, but primarily I keep thickies and levis. Now seeing as they are both from different areas, and need different temps, would it be difficult to keep them in the same rack? i.e keeping the thickies in the bottom of the rack and the levis towards the top? I'm thinking that the ambient temp would rise the more tubs you have and the more heat cord you have, the higher you go. Do you guys think this would work? or do you think it would be better having two racks, one for thickies and one for levis? I dont mind option two cause that means I would 'have to' get more of each species to 'fill up' the rack and make use of it. lol



With the 20 tub rack you are supplied with 2 cords , you could easily run the bottom half of the rack at a different temp to the top half with the use of 2 stats ....


----------



## nurse_boy (Jul 16, 2011)

awesome, that answers a few questions then, thanks for that dicky!


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 16, 2011)

This has probably been mentioned, but what are the dimensions?


----------



## reuel (Jul 16, 2011)

The site isn't working for me either. Does anyone know roughly how much shipping to Newcastle would be?Cheers.


----------



## Em1986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Is there something wrong with the site or does anyone know what is going on with it?
I went to a friends place the other day and he uses 2 rack systems (from the US) for his snakes and it works well so i wanted to look into it in case i go snake or gecko mad lol. 
I just saw this thread and tried the website, so disappointed i can't check them out


----------



## benninsw (Jul 17, 2011)

reuel said:


> The site isn't working for me either. Does anyone know roughly how much shipping to Newcastle would be?Cheers.


 around 150 for the 24 advanced hatchling size


----------



## Em1986 (Jul 17, 2011)

So how would i contact him about the racks then seing as the site isn't working etc? Does he do a smaller tub rack for say 6 snakes (for Antaresia species)?


----------



## eipper (Jul 17, 2011)

you can try Adam by pming him here Adsell


----------



## kupper (Jul 17, 2011)

The website is currently down for re construction , please contact adam via email or via above mobile number 
please also keep in mind that he has just welcomed his second child into his family and will be extremely busy ( as we all know comes with the territory )

outside of that you can contact me and I will be more than happy to forward your details and your requirements 

cheers


----------



## Smithers (Jul 17, 2011)

[email protected] if you can't get him on mobile.


----------



## Em1986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks heaps guys 
I am in no hurry really at the moment so i may even be able to wait until the website is back up. I have some tanks and tubs that i can convert into 'click clacks' etc here but i just know racks are more economical and wanted to know how small he can make them. Who knows though i may end up like you Kupper lol.
I understand about the new baby, it's crazy enough here with a 2 1/2 yr old.

Congrats to him and his partner if he sees this too


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have the 20 tub to suit the antaresias and geckos etc. I run this on 2 heatcords as Dicky says. It works great and certainly offers more versatility.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 19, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> This has probably been mentioned, but what are the dimensions?



Hey Sam, Just found on AGF the dimensions for the 20 medium rack is 1600x540x800


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for that Brett. So is that H x W x D?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 19, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Thanks for that Brett. So is that H x W x D?



Oh Sam you got me  Im guessing it's Height x Depth x Width  Please guys can someone measure there unit/s for Sam. I will at the end of the week if no one replies mate.


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 19, 2011)

All good mate, thanks again.

By looking at the pics, H x D x W makes more sense


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 19, 2011)

850 L x 550 W x 1650 H give or take a few mm


----------



## Smithers (Jul 27, 2011)

It's left and on the road to Sydney then back down to Goulburn I have just rang the freighter so maybe next Monday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## killimike (Jul 27, 2011)

Good to hear mate! Tho it's a bugger that shipping situation couldn't be fixed...


----------



## Smithers (Aug 16, 2011)

Well after a few delays/issues and the rack holidaying in Majorca for a month or so,..I got the last carton of the first delivery today. Just going over the process before I tackle it.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 16, 2011)

Bret I can help you put it together on the weekend if you'd like and I can only answer question 2 and the answer is yes double adapter.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Brenton, I got most of it sorted just a few kinks to iron out. Cheers for the offer though


----------



## Erebos (Aug 16, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Thanks Brenton, I got most of it sorted just a few kinks to iron out. Cheers for the offer though


 
Well good luck looking forward to seeing it all set up


----------



## Smithers (Aug 16, 2011)

Me too


----------



## Grunter023 (Aug 16, 2011)

I bet you are looking forward to the rack up and running Smithers. Is the True Blue site back up again yet?


----------



## Smithers (Aug 17, 2011)

It'll happen I have faith...don't think the sites up yet.


----------



## mungus (Aug 17, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Thanks for your concern , but I cant see it being a problem , have done it for years with no issues ... I have never heard of any issues either.



I have Dicky,
They can fuse together and then catch alight.
thought that was common knowledge.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 17, 2011)

> I have Dicky,
> They can fuse together and then catch alight.
> thought that was common knowledge.



They have to be much closer together than what they were in that picture I believe.


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 18, 2011)

mungus said:


> I have Dicky,
> They can fuse together and then catch alight.
> thought that was common knowledge.



I have been running cords in racks just like in the pics , and lots of them too , I have sold 100's of racks with cords in them and never once heard of an issue...
As for it being common knowledge , I think it's more of an old wives tale .....


----------



## Smithers (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey fella's 

Finally it's here and up and running after Adam and I had trouble with some freight taking a holiday en route to ACT and some not so gentle set of hands handling the freight ending up with a few replacement tubs and shelving too.  So glad it's finally happened finally no more lids.

I have only half of it running at the moment and hopefully will fill it up over the next few months, but I have some older under bed storage tubs on the top two shelves I was going to use a while ago from the reject shop and they have dividers in them so up to 6 critters can be housed in one tub for the interim till they grow out to the normal tubs.
View attachment 214893
View attachment 214894


Just checked the girls, Levis and Hypo Milii are gravid..woot woot. Soz 

The Wheeleri boys first attempt at breeding was to sit on top of the female and use her as a lookout. So after a week he's back in to see if he can work it out...lol

The bator below


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks great mate.... Glad it's all up and running.


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks good, Brett. Took a little while but the end result is worth it


----------



## Smithers (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks guys now the fun part filling it up with hatchies


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 23, 2011)

Bet your excited now!! 

I can seem to get onto their website.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 23, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Bet your excited now!!
> 
> I can seem to get onto their website.



Cheers yeah pretty excited, I'd jump for Joy but everyone knows that's not gunna happen. 

Yeah Adams site been down for a few weeks recon he's vamping it up, maybe D3PRO knows something


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hahaha yeah. Ok well Ill keep my eyes open.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 23, 2011)

Q: Do you use Fluon/vaso/tape etc in these tubs when feeding roaches? Thanks in advance


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2011)

Best to email him at: [email protected]

His website will be down for a little longer than expected


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 23, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Q: Do you use Fluon/vaso/tape etc in these tubs when feeding roaches? Thanks in advance



Use Fluon, Brett. Just put some around/near the top of the tubs using a brush or your finger.

They climb straight through Vaseline the bastards


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 23, 2011)

looks awesome brett!!!
Very inspiring lol


----------



## Smithers (Aug 23, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Use Fluon, Brett. Just put some around/near the top of the tubs using a brush or your finger.
> 
> They climb straight through Vaseline the bastards



Oh crap I hope they have not escaped into my house  I have vaso around the tub the woodies are in now. Fluon it is. Thanks Sam.

Cheers Adam, def worth it


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 23, 2011)

Any problems with using Fluon and them licking the walls.... I know the Fluon would be pretty high up the tub but when misting there'd be a chance of hitting that layer and the water trickling down the walls for them to lick...


----------



## Smithers (Aug 23, 2011)

Good thought Red-Ink


----------



## Erebos (Aug 23, 2011)

Your rack looks awesome Brett. 


---
- Cheers Brenton


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 23, 2011)

I rarely feed woodies, and only ever put Fluon when I do. At most the fluon is there for 2 days, so have never had an issue with spraying water etc. as RI mentioned.

Would be interesting to hear from any one who knows if it can be harmful to reptiles if ingested somehow..?


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Any problems with using Fluon and them licking the walls.... I know the Fluon would be pretty high up the tub but when misting there'd be a chance of hitting that layer and the water trickling down the walls for them to lick...



Bump. Anyone got knowledge on the above comment please.


----------



## Pines (Aug 27, 2011)

Any one got any photos of Adams large pythons racks and lizards racks that he sells. Looking at buying some. Interested in how the UV etc is placed in the rack. 

Pines


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone know why the website is still down?


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 25, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Any problems with using Fluon and them licking the walls.... I know the Fluon would be pretty high up the tub but when misting there'd be a chance of hitting that layer and the water trickling down the walls for them to lick...




I have used Fluon on some of my plastic containers containing Oedura and they seem fine they have been in their tubs for a year or so


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Apr 7, 2012)

does anyone no if true blue racks are still going cant get there website up


----------



## eipper (Apr 7, 2012)

Definitely still going pm me your details and I can forward them to Adam if you like


----------



## Green_Buddy (Apr 7, 2012)

Just thought I would add to this thread.
I was one of the first buyers of these racks in Vic.
I havent turned these racks off since I bought them & they are as good as the day I bought them some 2+ years on.
The only issue that I have had with them has been my own fault from leaving the tubs in the sun for too long.
So Adam, I need some new tubs! lol
Apart from losing 5 tubs due to my neglect, the racks are still perfect.
Great product


----------

